# milescraft feather board



## a1Jim

Thanks


----------



## dbhost

Kosta,

How deep are the fingers of the featherboard from the T bolts at their furthest position back? I screwed up on my miter slot on the router table build, and am about 1" too far back… I am planning on buying the double high version of that featherboard, and was hoping I could keep the slot where it is…


----------



## kosta

in my tablesaw miter slot with the blade 90 degrees I got 4- 1/4 as the farthest position.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I have one of these feather boards and a Shopsmith one ( sold by them, probably can be had by another name ) I like the shopsmith one much much better. Much easier to adjust and the fingers are not as stiff. I am not even sure where the Milescraft one is. It hasn't surfaced for a while.

The Milescraft came with 2 miter bars, one for 3/4 inch slots, the other for a smaller one, can't remember the size, so that may be a plus for some people.


----------



## PineInTheAsh

What's the model #? What's the cost?


----------



## kosta

You can get it for $15 
here is a link to the feathe rboard http://milescraft.com/product/1406.html


----------



## kosta

wolffarmer They sell a 5/8 miter bar and a 3/4 the 5/8 is used mostly on benchtop tablesaws, small router tables and 9in bandsaws


----------



## dbhost

What I was afraid of… Same as my Rockler… Guess I need to move the miter slot. More hardwood patching in the table top!


----------



## kosta

Yea that must suck


----------

